
Sports Illustrated shaken by major layoffs and reorganization - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2019/10/03/sports-illustrated-shaken-by-major-layoffs-massive-reorganization/
======
dredmorbius
Thing is that sport was supposed to be the tentpole for broadcast and
(presumably) print media. Signs of weakness such as this are interesting. Is
the audience going elsewhere, or simply evaporating?

